# Murmansk Run



## VWBlackmore (Jul 1, 2016)

I am trying to find out if my grandfather, Gustave Lonnquist, was on a ship involved in the Murmansk Runs of WWII.

How do I begin my research?

Also, any other research sites to access information about his career. He was the Chief Engineer on the City of NY at one time. I do not know much more about him.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

VWBlackmore

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking, Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

try nd fnd out what ships he sailed in that will maybe get you the convey number plus the dates he sailed will help you also 

all the best hughesy


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

You should try the following website for details of the records of USMM seamen.
http://www.armed-guard.com/searchmil.html 

Can you confirm that his full name was Gustave Adolf Lonnquist of Finnish descent?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

There are no fewer than TEN pages in Bob Ruegg & Arnold Hague's book, "Convoys To Russia", listing all of the Merchant ships in all of those convoys!
The City of New York was not one them.

If you think he was in a Finnish ship I'll have a search for one of that nationality.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hugh, I think he was a naturalised US citizen of Finnish descent. I have him on some ships from 1943 but I need confirmation from the original poster. Nothing yet to link him to the Arctic run but that is where the USMM site will help with his records. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## VWBlackmore (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes that is his name however the spelling could be Gustaf, Gustav, Adolph, Adolf, Lonquist, or Lonnquist.

He was a naturalized citizen.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

He appears to have done a few trips during 1943, 1944 and 1945 aboard ss JAMES SCHUREMAN as Ch Eng. Try the site I mentioned in #4 for a full service record.

Regards
Hugh


----------

